#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Powerpoint Dashboard

## Jovillanueva

Hi, 

Is there a way of updating an excel/Word file (which all link to the same Excel/Word file) within PowerPoint?

Btw, Im using update link when the slides transition it update the excel/word in my powerpoint.
my excel/word is generated through SSRS. it generates the report every 5 minutes and save to common folder and access by my powerpoint dashboard. I’m using one excel/word file as my source of my four power point dashboard distributed in 4 different work station. The problem I got an error. “ cannot edit locked file. Any idea guys on how to solve this issue. thanks.

----------

